# Smoked Duck



## stjoeguy1122 (Feb 9, 2013)

I tried to post this a while back but my iPhone was being mean to me. 
Smoked up a duck a while back, just now getting pictures back from the customer.  
I cut small slits in the breast to help with rendering the fat out.  I brined in a citrus mix of tangerines, oranges and pineapple for 24 hours.  Put a light amount of Jeff's rub, filled the cavity with quartered oranges and pineapple chunks.  Inject some of the bring into the bird. 
Used my MES 30 set to 230, used combo of cherry and peach pellets in my AMNPS. Pulled at 165 and FTC while it was transported to my friends house. 
I only got a little sample of it but it was so good.  I will be doing one of these for myself.  













image.jpg



__ stjoeguy1122
__ Feb 9, 2013


















image.jpg



__ stjoeguy1122
__ Feb 9, 2013


















image.jpg



__ stjoeguy1122
__ Feb 9, 2013


















image.jpg



__ stjoeguy1122
__ Feb 9, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Feb 9, 2013)

Now that looks good  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Nice job with the duck!


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 9, 2013)

Your duck looks beautiful! Looks like the skin crisped up real nice.


----------



## roller (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks great...What kind of Duck was it ???


----------



## stjoeguy1122 (Feb 9, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Your duck looks beautiful! Looks like the skin crisped up real nice.


the skin wasn't to bad, not really crisp but wasn't rubbery either . .


----------



## stjoeguy1122 (Feb 9, 2013)

Roller said:


> Looks great...What kind of Duck was it ???


it was a farm raised duck that they got from a neighbor . .  I am glad they had it all cleaned up before they brought it to me  . . .  I have placed my name on the list for one the next time they are butchering


----------

